# 18 x 18 x 18 Exo for Kristy!



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I am in the process of building an Exo for Kristy and figured since I was keeping her up to date via photo's I would just post here for everyone.

Just a few photo's today of the bare tank and my initial foaming. Also you can see where I created a sectioned off area that will hold the pump for the water features. I used a "reservoir" structure at the top just in case I choose a waterfall feature. I also may go the route of a large drip wall using this. 

Still a long way to go but here are the first shots....


----------



## 1happymommy (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm so glad your posting these pics. I'm going to try to make one myself. Please keep adding photo's.
What are the black pipes for stuck in the foam? Sorry I'm new at this.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

its for me,  and i may be wrong, but to me it looks like film canisters, but chris is the expert, thats why i had him build one for me kristy  

can't wait for the next photos, it also helps give me ideas on setting up vivs. Chris, the pressures on! :lol: just kidding :wink:


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Me next! This looks good already!! Can't wait 2 see it finished.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Update...

I have been busy!










Finished the foaming, dug out some ledges and added a few ledges to the side wall




























Let the siliconing (is that even a word???) begin!














































Next...finishing the silicone followed by second coat touch ups. From there I will begin the water feature installation.

Cheers!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

getting more excited! can't wait! lol....you have been busy looking great chris. kristy


----------



## waltpastor (Jul 5, 2008)

getting there


----------



## waltpastor (Jul 5, 2008)

for future internal plumbing jobs, where u get the styrifoam insert for the corner?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Walt,

Just used the background that came with the Exo. It works great because it has slits cut into the bottom that will allow the water to flow through.

Chris


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Really coming along nicely! Do you have a lot of custom-viv customers? It's been discussed on here before and it really seemed the general consensus was that there would not be enough business. Do you do it for profit or mostly just for fun with any profits being a bonus?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Tommy,

I love doing the vivs. I run a business so I do everything for profit. That said coming up with pricing can be tough. You not only have to consider the materials but also your time. I have already put about 5 hours into this viv and I haven't gotten to the hard part yet! 

I am doing the customs on a case by case basis right now until my new website goes live. I would like to concentrate on them as my main focus moving forward. There are endless possibilities depending on what the person wants to spend. 

The stack of tanks you saw....the three small ones are for my pums....I am slowly moving all my pums into new verts from the larger tanks I purchased them in which are in dire need of a cleaning. I began doing this as a temporary holding tank and they are breeding like crazy in them...so I am going to still with this size.

Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: 18 x 18 x 18 Exo for Kristy! (updated 7/29)*

Some updates...

The silicone has been giving me some trouble but I have the majority done. Some last minute alterations are going to require a final coat.





































Not sure why the camera went blurry on me but the beginnings of the water feature...
































































Next step will be to test the water flow then follow up with the final coat of silicone and fiber. The "hairs" in the fiber are torched off. After than I will begin adding decor such as vines and we can finally move on to plants!

Chris


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

EXCITED! can't wait ...have some proven leucs ready to move in! Thanks for posting some more pics chris...guessing that a lot of the harder parts are done until the planting and the planting by me! Good work, can't wait to see how it has turned out. keep me and others updated~ kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: 18 x 18 x 18 Exo for Kristy! (update 7/31)*

Testing the first run at the water feature. Enjoy the show!

http://ecologieonline.com/file-storage/ ... V03000.MPG


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

love the vid...i would say i'm jealous..but its mine! wait i am jealous cuz its not here yet lol....can't wait. so excited! looking good chris. the vid took me a good 8 minutes to upload, must be my laptop messing up again. really going to look amazing planted...i can envision it now. thanks for the update chris. kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well....

Now that I have recovered from the temporary bout of Tourette's Syndrome I had when this happened and the fact I was able to recover with only a dent in my wallet...enjoy my pain...

Had FINISHED the viv...that morning. Completely cleaned it and was letting it dry (tilted against the steps....yes I know). Fast forward...crash...crack...bam...boom....cracked tank.  

So...what to do. Hmmm....wonder if I can peel away all the glass and reinsert the design into a new tank?



















Still not happy...










Ok...now I am happy!










So the new Exo is here and I have the entire thing rebuilt with misting installed. Only thing left to do is paint it and clean it. I will get some final photo's up before I send it to Kristy who will be putting in the substrate and doing the planting. I can't wait to see the final Kristy!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol chris. either you ran over a grandma in your past lifetime or i did! ha ha :lol: the pics of you and your expressions are priceless :lol: you know i've been patient :wink: i just cant get over the pics! ROFL! i dont know which is better...your pricelss hilarious pics or the viv! can't wait anyhow.....no worries. 8) kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

just got viv, so i will be calling chris or emailing him to call me to put in the substarte and attach the mistking system, start getting it running and he'll be sending the plants after we speak which we both have agreed he will guide me through great spots to place. originally wanted my leucs to go in, but now i'm thinking my highland bronzes will be the occupants since they have completely fecaled clean and been in quarantine forever it seems! I will post pics of it unplanted, then planted with the riccia not grown in and all...then i will update from there. need to seed it with springtails and some isopods and I'm hoping in a matter of months i'll get some lush green amazing showrrom viv from this as well as some first "highland" bronze eggs. Not the most inexpensive darts by all means! But they utilize all parts of a viv and am excited to get this running and place in my living room(tropical themed) so seemd like a good attraction to those that do come over and think i'm nuts and have a frog problem lol. its just a passion and a hobby. But can't resist my passion for animals including my favs, exotics. kristy


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow that is gonna be sweet. post updates for sure.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

That freaking sucks that it cracked. I have had that happen to me after I cleaned one of my 10g out. Is there a possible way that you can save the exoterra frame and put new class in it? If so, maybe make it taller than the 18"? That would be sweet.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

It's really not worth it in the end. Maybe if I did glass cutting here...but I am just a working boy who likes to build tanks!

Kristy...surprised I haven't heard from you. When are we getting started???


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i'm going to email you for your # tomorrow or call or email me. would like to get it started tomorrow and the plants shipped fort next weeks arrival. to all, i will definately post update pics on the viv. i'm excited. chris sorry, i had 40 quarantines or so to clean out this week alone. i reak of bleach. lol. tomorrow evening would probably be best. email me if that sounds good with your #. i have a thosand emails i'd have to search through lol. i want to get it going this week. have the pl;ants planted next week. hope that works. got my "highland bronzes" to put in and i'm sure they are excited to get out of quarantine and have some fun kristy


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Ok...now I am happy!


lol great sense of humour you have there ,


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

no i like the hair! ROFL! kristy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

For anyone who was watching this thread...here is the final product!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/36484-custom-viv-finished.html


----------

